# How to remove/destroy mic on Samsung Galaxy Tab A?



## mallimoosh (Mar 9, 2017)

I do not use the mic for anything.

I do not want software to do this, I want it physically removed or made inoperable.


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2017)

Mic is located on the bottom, under the Home button. You can check YouTube for a disassembly video.


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 9, 2017)

erocker said:


> Mic is located on the bottom, under the Home button. You can check YouTube for a disassembly video.


  I did see a video regarding replacing the charging port/mic unit on a Tab 3. My Tab A looks different. There is only a charging port. The hole for the mic is on the side at the opposite end of the tablet.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

Are you afraid of being spied on through the mic? If so by taking out the mic you may attract more interest from whomever want to spy on you since they will think you are trying to counter spy through some crude methods.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

Also just you know speakers can also be used as mic if they REALLY want to access you.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2017)

Don't do it, I can't hear anything

No really its a nice tablet, don't mess it up


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 12, 2017)

mallimoosh said:


> or made inoperable


lol, yes go ahead and destroy the mic ................


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 12, 2017)

Okay...okay for what ever reasons you have just know that once you have removed the Mic connection port wires or what ever ... you could instead just take a old headphone mic set plug and cut the wire to end and insert in the port and then the issue with that port is gone....Some high end Tech CEO's do this on the normal.

EDIT if you stagger the cuts on the headphone mic male plug then you wont have to fear shorting and you still have the port if at all ever needed. Techies will also know you know what time it is!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

These instructions might be useful.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> These instructions might be useful.



Naw, CIA hacking is real. Have you read Vault 7 Year 0 yet from Wikileaks?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Naw, CIA hacking is real. Have you read Vault 7 Year 0 yet from Wikileaks?


Yup....people cry conspiracy until the propaganda machines are over run with facts leaked from data no one was ever suppose to see. Its all good for the average joe but some folks are not the average joe.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Naw, CIA hacking is real. Have you read Vault 7 Year 0 yet from Wikileaks?



Of course it is real.  The issue isn't that they are doing it, the stupid paranoia is that they are doing it to people for no reason.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 12, 2017)

They are doing it to every one and everything and leaving it all stored as unsifted data until needed. Thats the way I read the leaks any way.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> They are doing it to every one and everything and leaving it all stored as unsifted data until needed. Thats the way I read the leaks any way.




^^^^

Pretty much why US, China EU and etc. are working on neural network level deep learning as well as AI. It is a way to mine the huge amount of data to examine sociology stability and shit like that. Facebook has already had a scientific paper PUBLISHED and LISTED in congress library detailing how a group of researcher manipulate how people think through selective feeding them facebook posts.

Back to OP. Don't try to hide, that will only make you stand out from everyone else and makes you look a good candidate. Just blend in, you know.


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Pretty much why US, China EU and etc. are working on neural network level deep learning as well as AI. It is a way to mine the huge amount of data to examine sociology stability and shit like that. Facebook has already had a scientific paper PUBLISHED and LISTED in congress library detailing how a group of researcher manipulate how people think through selective feeding them facebook posts.
> 
> Back to OP. Don't try to hide, that will only make you stand out from everyone else and makes you look a good candidate. Just blend in, you know.




Not trying to hide, trying to defend my right to privacy and be a responsible American. It is the duty of all Americans to remain vigilant and protect our own freedoms, nobody else will do it for us This is purely a matter of principle.


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 12, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Of course it is real.  The issue isn't that they are doing it, the stupid paranoia is that they are doing it to people for no reason.


Right, the government are the paranoid and crazy ones. When responsible citizens are labeled as tin foil hatters, you know the Republic is down the drain....


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 12, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Don't do it, I can't hear anything
> 
> No really its a nice tablet, don't mess it up



Removing the mic would make it a better tablet.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

mallimoosh said:


> Not trying to hide, trying to defend my right to privacy and be a responsible American. It is the duty of all Americans to remain vigilant and protect our own freedoms, nobody else will do it for us This is purely a matter of principle.



Dude chill. US spies on the entire world as long as it is connected with some sort of internet technology. With our limited resources as single data point, any large scale resist to hacking WILL get the interest of whomever interested in you. Which is why I suggest you just chill.

Thank god the neuroscientists are still years away from directly I/O over organic brain. If you think this is bad try imagining nanobots subtly changing your mind on the wimp of a second.


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 12, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Okay...okay for what ever reasons you have just know that once you have removed the Mic connection port wires or what ever ... you could instead just take a old headphone mic set plug and cut the wire to end and insert in the port and then the issue with that port is gone....Some high end Tech CEO's do this on the normal.
> 
> EDIT if you stagger the cuts on the headphone mic male plug then you wont have to fear shorting and you still have the port if at all ever needed. Techies will also know you know what time it is!



So I could just use a plug from an old mic set...but I would lose the speakers by doing so....good idea though.


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> Dude chill. US spies on the entire world as long as it is connected with some sort of internet technology. With our limited resources as single data point, any large scale resist to hacking WILL get the interest of whomever interested in you. Which is why I suggest you just chill.
> 
> Thank god the neuroscientists are still years away from directly I/O over organic brain. If you think this is bad try imagining nanobots subtly changing your mind on the wimp of a second.



  Dude does it sound like I am freaking out? I have a level-headed position on privacy. I guess most people do not want to think about it and just let things happen.
   I have concerns about generational theft. I know, crazy, huh? But kids are being conditioned to giving up their own privacy without realizing it. They deserve the same freedoms we had up until 2001. I never wanted to make a political post, I simply want to know how to destroy the mic on a tablet......if nobody knows how, no big deal. I am doing away with the tablet before long anyway.

LOL I will leave it in a box with Nickelback playing nonstop.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 12, 2017)

mallimoosh said:


> Dude does it sound like I am freaking out? I have a level-headed position on privacy. I guess most people do not want to think about it and just let things happen.
> I have concerns about generational theft. I know, crazy, huh? But kids are being conditioned to giving up their own privacy without realizing it. They deserve the same freedoms we had up until 2001.




Smart kids and lucky kids born into the top 1% population knows perfectly how to protect themselves in this age. I don't care that much about average Joe or Mary though. 

I also like your sharp observation on the kids grown up in this age. I call it catered ideology brainwash. 


Back to your original question, what DRDNA suggested is the best route. Andrioid is inherently insecure to begin with so do what you think is best, if it makes feel safer from the ever watching eyes.


----------



## mallimoosh (Mar 12, 2017)

xkm1948 said:


> I also like your sharp observation on the kids grown up in this age. I call it catered ideology brainwash.




Whatever you choose to call it, it is better than being irresponsible and apathetic.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 13, 2017)

mallimoosh said:


> So I could just use a plug from an old mic set...but I would lose the speakers by doing so....good idea though.


Don't use one just for a Mic tho cuz you want to dead the speaker head phone part too...Its been done where they use the speaker as a mike hack ...especially on headphones ...so use the kind that have three black marks on the male plug. Good to see you exercising your Human rights as a created being!


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 14, 2017)

mallimoosh said:


> Dude does it sound like I am freaking out? I have a level-headed position on privacy. I guess most people do not want to think about it and just let things happen.
> I have concerns about generational theft. I know, crazy, huh? But kids are being conditioned to giving up their own privacy without realizing it. They deserve the same freedoms we had up until 2001. I never wanted to make a political post, I simply want to know how to destroy the mic on a tablet......if nobody knows how, no big deal. I am doing away with the tablet before long anyway.
> 
> LOL I will leave it in a box with Nickelback playing nonstop.


yes it does because you don't have a frigging clue

heres the deal if somebody e.g a gov agency wants to spy on you that using the mic in your tablet is the last thing they will do

they will simply issue a NSL to your isp and own your entire network and then they will bug your house OR park a unmarked vehicle down the block with a surveillance setup or they could just knock on your door and say get in the van or get blown away because the reality is THEY make the rules and for all your fuss and crying there is very little you can do to resist if you piss off the wrong people

if you are that tin-foil headed then the last thing you should own is a computer or internet connected device
30 seconds on google gave me your user name your flickr/reddit email and steam profile and every single public post you have made on the internet dating back to 2010 

if I can find that just by typing your user name in google wanna bet what somebody with warrant can find


----------



## Jetster (Mar 14, 2017)

And get rid of your smart phone 

Get one of these


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 14, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> yes it does because you don't have a frigging clue
> 
> heres the deal if somebody e.g a gov agency wants to spy on you that using the mic in your tablet is the last thing they will do
> 
> ...




Can't say any better than this. 

This is why I love cats. So smart and with our furry paws typing on keyboard and searching.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 14, 2017)

I recommend he move to a log cabin in Alaska and burn oil for light and wood for heat


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 14, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> I recommend he move to a log cabin in Alaska and burn oil for light and wood for heat



The safest place for OP might be North Korea. No internet connection with the outside world. 

While we are way off the topic I am gonna drop this here as well


----------



## Totally (Mar 15, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> yes it does because you don't have a frigging clue
> 
> heres the deal if somebody e.g a gov agency wants to spy on you that using the mic in your tablet is the last thing they will do
> 
> ...



Pot meet kettle. That takes effort and authorization and data collection begins at that point, which is the complete opposite passively collect everything they can get their hands on and have a look-see whenever they get around to it/feel like. He doesn't have problem with them collecting his info if they need but collecting his info when they have no business doing so.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 15, 2017)

Totally said:


> Pot meet kettle. That takes effort and authorization and data collection begins at that point, which is the complete opposite passively collect everything they can get their hands on and have a look-see whenever they get around to it/feel like. He doesn't have problem with them collecting his info if they need but collecting his info when they have no business doing so.


because clearly smashing the mic on your tablet is effective
don't be dense

nobody has any interest in listening to you jerk it to furry porn

this entire thread is idiotic and product of people watching to much csi/NCIS and not enough actual knowledge

tapping a devices audio input is not something you do passively or even something that would be feasible without the users interaction

todo that you would need to deploy some kind of malware or virus gain enough system privilege to access the mic and then HOPE the tablet was in a location that provided something useful the range on the mics on those is less then 5 foot  even at maximum gain AND the mic is directional so it would need to be facing who ever you wanted to record to have a shot


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 15, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> because clearly smashing the mic on your tablet is effective
> don't be dense
> 
> nobody has any interest in listening to you jerk it to furry porn
> ...


lol....tell that to the CEO at the company I work for and tell it to the other CEO's that he has confidential meetings with.... especially that 5 foot range thingy you mentioned.........Maybe the csi crapola desensitized your understanding of the topic.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 15, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> lol....tell that to the CEO at the company I work for and tell it to the other CEO's that he has confidential meetings with.... especially that 5 foot range thingy you mentioned.........Maybe the csi crapola desensitized your understanding of the topic.


no I think you just have very little understanding about how people accually go about `hacking` or surveillance
try reading a couple books or watching some of the old defcon conference replys on youtube
but if you are tldr here is the short ver again:

nobody wants to bother using the mic on your crappy garbage tier tablet to spy on you they much rather bug the room or pay somebody to wear a wire or use any on of a dozen ready made surveillance mics you can get online  and sit a building away

again you belive what you hear on the news or the internet and have really no clue about how deep this particular rabbit hole goes if you have information of value that somebody wants THEY ARE GOING TO GET IT period end of discussion unless you wanna have your meetings spoken in code in a faraday cage

this entire thread is nothing but a ill informed user with a tin foil hat and with no reason or real concerns about security because if he did he would have practiced basic OpSec and not used the same frigging user name everyware


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 15, 2017)

there is nothing mystical about 'hacking' its not magic its not  some super secret skunk works ninja hax0rs that operate out of a hidden facility deep in the Colorado mountains\

  its CODE,the fundemental fuctions writen by humans its readily understandable if you take the time once you understand it the boogieman is easily slain


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 15, 2017)

and btw plugging in a headset mic won't help you the function that switches between is controlled by the os one terminal command and you can switch it back
smashing the mic  won't do you a dam bit a good either ,once somebody figures out they can't get output from it they will move to plan B which is bug the room or beat you with the 5 dollar wrench untill you tell then what they want to know
or lets list the other things in the room that can be put to use
your phone
somebody elses phone
a plain old landline
ANY computer
lights (yes lights)
the glass in the windows
somebody with a glass on the otherside of the door


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 16, 2017)

i mean, it could be an unrelated malware or spam or other non state, if the feature isnt used, why not turn it off? does it have to be so binary have everything or live in a cave?


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 16, 2017)

kn00tcn said:


> i mean, it could be an unrelated malware or spam or other non state, if the feature isnt used, why not turn it off? does it have to be so binary have everything or live in a cave?


hes talking about stabing it with a knife or ripping it out
not disabling it ...


----------



## kn00tcn (Mar 16, 2017)

OneMoar said:


> hes talking about stabing it with a knife or ripping it out
> not disabling it ...


yes, permanently disabling it, what's the difference, not like he can do it in software on a locked down rom

not installing a wifi driver is a similar concept to removing the antenna or unplugging the module

i was speaking more generally, why have homegroup or samba or whatever enabled if you dont use it? people talk about removing bloatware from prebuilts, well every OS has bloatware that you dont use either, why wouldnt you disable to increase boot time, reduce cpu load, reduce power, reduce bugs, reduce malware entry points, the list goes on

i'm sure tons of people got kicked out of their game when they crouched several times, triggering sticky keys to pop up, something they do not need or want


----------

